# Quantaray Pro-Digital Circular Polarizer?



## AtlPikMan (Jan 16, 2009)

I plan on attending a Autoshow tomorrow and im in need of a Polarizer to cut down on glare. Anyone have experience with Quantaray Pro-Digital Circular Polarizers? Can you post pics to show examples?


----------



## tirediron (Jan 16, 2009)

Quantaray is a re-branding company, that is they don't actually make anything of their own, but rather buy stock from other companies and sell it under their name.  It _might_ be a re-branded Tiffen or Hoya, in which case it _might_ be half-decent, but it is just as likely, if not more, to be an off-shore piece of junk.  I would spend a little more money and get at the very least a Tiffen or Hoya (one of the multi-coated line).  If you can swing a few dollars more, than look to Rodenstock, B+W/Schneider or Heliopan.  You should plan to spend a *MINIMUM* of $75 on a 60mm filter and $100+ on a 77mm.  Remember this filter is the very first thing that will affect the light bound for your sensor.  Cheap filters are worse than none at all and may cause all sorts of flare/abberation.  Optics are NOT a place to save money.


----------



## Garbz (Jan 17, 2009)

Quantaray (cheap rebrand) Pro (a marketing buzword for the smart) - Digital (a marketing buzword for the stupid) Polarizer (well this word made sense).

Ok many filter manufactures are guilty of that. My recommendation is go for a Hoya. Again ignore their Pro1 Digital line of money grabbing filters unless you really need their slightly lower profile (can actually be bad for usability too). They are no better as far as anyone could tell than their Hoya SMC (their coatings are actually very good).

The cheap Hoya is bad. Bleeds some colours, and is greatly affected by glare in my experience.


----------

